# Cheap panini maker



## debbie in seattle (Sep 24, 2016)

My husband and I enjoy panini's and I was thinking on getting a panini maker.   I'm not one to buy a lot of 'gadgets' though.   Was at WallyWorld and found a 'grill' like thing (think George Foreman) for the whopping price of $9.93.    It's great!  Compact, melts what I want it to melt and puts lines in the bread.    If it stops working, not out that much $$$.   So far, I've mastered ham and cheese with ciabatta bread.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2016)

Sounds good Debbie, I bet yours is yummy!   My husband's made us a couple of paninis in the past with so gadgets, didn't pay attention to how he made them but they were good, he put super thin slices of onion on them.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> My husband and I enjoy panini's and I was thinking on getting a panini maker.   I'm not one to buy a lot of 'gadgets' though.   Was at WallyWorld and found a 'grill' like thing (think George Foreman) for the whopping price of $9.93.    It's great!  Compact, melts what I want it to melt and puts lines in the bread.    If it stops working, not out that much $$$.   So far, I've mastered ham and cheese with ciabatta bread.



I have one of these grills, the medium size one, and I use it for grilling chicken breast, pork chops, etc.  Works great, cooks them quickly and evenly.  I use it all the time and have had this one for 3 years or so.  I especially like it because it drains the fat out -- fat is a big problem for my digestion.  I've also grilled zucchini and other veggies 
and the come out very nicely.


----------

